# Ariens Repower



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a hypothetical question here. If I were to repower my 74' 7hp 24'' Sno Throw with another engine if mine goes south (highly unlikely I'd say!!!) could I go with a bigger engine? If so how big and could the running gear take it? I just got to thinking that if the motor ever went I'd just repower it and add some power to it since I already have a good base! I was thinking a 10hp Tecumseh!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw one with an 11HP Honda. I put an 11HP Greyhound on my 77. There have been quite a few people putting newer Briggs on them and I saw one with a newer Tecumseh.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah I just was curious cause if it does ever decide to give up the ghost I think I want a bit more power but even todays Ariens blowers don't seem to have the same amount of steel in them like mine does! That is why I was thinking I'd just repower if the engine ever fails although it probably won't be that easy!!!


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

How big did Ariens get with the horsepower ratings on their Tecumseh motors? Is 12hp the biggest or did they actually have more?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen some 13s on the larger ones over 30".


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

My Ariens ST1336 LE is a 13 HP Tecumseh with a 36-inch bucket.


----------



## Madmax442 (Jan 13, 2011)

**** that's a monster!!!!


----------

